# replace seals on hyraulic cylinder



## gzecc (Feb 27, 2012)

Would you guys replace you own seals on a splitter cylinder or pay for it to be done? Its leaking under load from the front ram seal where it enters the cylinder.


----------



## bioman (Feb 27, 2012)

I always replace my own, pretty easy deal. Is there a model # on it ?


----------



## gzecc (Feb 27, 2012)

bioman said:
			
		

> I always replace my own, pretty easy deal. Is there a model # on it ?


I don't remember seeing a model # on it. But I will look again tomorrow when its light out.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 27, 2012)

If you can get the gland nut out then replacing the seals is pretty straightforward.


----------



## bogydave (Feb 27, 2012)

Can you get a close pic up of the end.
Some thread off easy, some need special tools. 
Sometimes big channel locks take them off, sometimes 36" pipe wrench & a cheater pipe works  
Messy job, it'll have oil in it so be ready.
You can get most of the oil out if you take off the rear connection on the cylinder, take off the front connection from the valve, put that hose end in a jug & pull the ram out. Most of the oil will go in the jug.
Try with the tools you have, if no go, it's not going to break the bank having it done.
Tape the hose connection fittings so oil don't leak everywhere in you vehicle.
Drop it off at a repair shop, if its not rusty, pitted or nicked up, should be reasonable $$.
Ask the price though


----------



## Excavator (Feb 27, 2012)

I always do my own. If you can get it apart then you can locate a local hydraulic shop to match up the seals for you.
If ram is clean and not pitted then just replace seals.
Sometimes it is even better to locate a replacement ram from Northern Tool or Tractor supply if yours is all scratched and pitted

Here are a few others - I had good luck with Dalton  http://stores.daltonhydraulic.com/-strse-Logsplitter-Components-cln-Cylinders/Categories.bok

http://stores.daltonhydraulic.com/StoreFront.bok
http://www.splitez.com/log_splitter_parts.html
http://www.cylinderservices.net/store.asp?pid=14987


----------

